# Marware Eco-flip review



## stavia (May 28, 2009)

Yes I really like my Marware Eco-flip cover!  I was looking for a cover that protects my Kindle without being too bulky and that I could use to stand my Kindle up for hands free reading (I'm a knitter). The Eco-flip cover is just what I wanted. It is very slim, about 7/8 of an inch thick, and simple, no extra pockets or pen loops. The non-toxic leather replacement feel nice and soft like a fine grained leather, the inside feels like soft suede. My Kindle is held inside very securely and all the buttons, etc... are easy to access. I ordered my cover on Sunday and it arrived on Wednesday. It does come only in black but other than offering more colors I wouldn't change anything else about it. If you are looking for a simple cover that isn't bulky I can heartily recommend the Eco-flip.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Stavia,

Thanks for your review and welcome to KindleBoards. Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm a long time lurker and I registered just to second stavia's review. Sorry, I don't have enough skills to post pictures on the intarweb (it's a bunch of tubes, amirite?).

I just got the Marware Eco-flip cover (http://www.marware.com/PRODUCTS/Kindle-2/Eco-Flip-for-Kindle-2-0) and as soon as I transfered my kindle over and held it in my hands I knew it was a keeper.

I also have the amazon cover and the Tuff-Luv flip cover. Everybody already has their opinions on the amazon cover so no point in getting into that. Comparison between the Tuff-Luv cover and the Marware cover below:

I found the leather on the Tuff-Luv felt too thin and there was too much stuffing between the leather and the hard backing. These two elements combined made the case feel "pillowy". Oddly, the eco-pleather on the Marware actually feels more like real leather than the actual leather of the Tuff-Luv. Gripping the grey sueded material on the inside of the Marware also feels a lot better than the rather coarse cloth fabric on the inside of the Tuff-Luv. Stitching on the Marware is definitely more uniform than the Tuff-Luv. Even before I got the Marware, I was a bit disappointed with the stitching on the Tuff-Luv.

Design wise, I hated the snap-on easel flap on the back of the Tuff-Luv cover. It got in the way when I held the Kindle in my hand (since I'm a lefty this flap is offset to the left side). I eventually ended up ripping out this flap and, as you can imagine, the back of the Tuff-Luv cover was left looking pretty ugly.

Marware also says that it's cover can be used in stand mode but I can see it being more unstable than the Tuff-Luv cover since it doesn't have a easel flap. However, I use the thing in stand mode so infrequently that I prefer the lack of bulk over the instability.

Some additional features that the Marwave cover: a top flap to keep the Kindle from sliding out, a hand strap to slide your fingers into when reading, and an the elastic band built into the back cover to use to secure the cover closed.

Compared against the Tuff-Luv cover, I think the Marware cover is the better buy (they're both $39.99). The Marware has a more straightforward and simple design (no extra flaps or clasps or snaps that add to the bulk) and has much better build quality. The weight between the two covers is comparable.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for your review. I ordered this cover today and should get it saturday or monday. I don't have the tuff luv but I do have a amazon cove. Weight wise would you say they are comparable, maybe the marware lighter? I liked the look and design of the ecoflip and also that there was no snap closure as I feel it just gets in the way.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, stavia & s0ck for your reviews!  Welcome to you both!

Lisa--you'll weigh it, right?   I think we need to recompile all of these and get a "weight" sticky up if possible.  I'm more than happy to take that on if needed!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Thanks, stavia & s0ck for your reviews! Welcome to you both!
> 
> Lisa--you'll weigh it, right?  I think we need to recompile all of these and get a "weight" sticky up if possible. I'm more than happy to take that on if needed!


You betcha  I think you & I are very similar on how heavy we like our covers !


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Thanks for your review. I ordered this cover today and should get it saturday or monday. I don't have the tuff luv but I do have a amazon cove. Weight wise would you say they are comparable, maybe the marware lighter? I liked the look and design of the ecoflip and also that there was no snap closure as I feel it just gets in the way.


I'd say the Marware is just a tad lighter than the amazon cover.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I think we need to recompile all of these and get a "weight" sticky up if possible. I'm more than happy to take that on if needed!


I would LOVE a "weight" sticky. That is super-important to me when considering covers.

Kim


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

s0ck said:


> I'd say the Marware is just a tad lighter than the amazon cover.


Great! As long as a cover is around the weight of the amazon case I will be happy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can skins be used?


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> can skins be used?


I have a decal girl skin (solid state black) on my kindle. It fits and looks fine.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Mareware.com is the site and I love the cover but they only have black

the design is great though and the price is very reasonable


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my eco-flip cover today. Came pretty fast. One of the nice things is priority mail shipping for $3. After using it for awhile today I definately love the cover. It feels like real leather and high quality at that. It doesn't feel like a pleather case at all. The inside feels like suede. I do wish it would come in other colors but atleast black matches most skins I would use. It covers my skin up a bit on the ends but I can still see most of it. It looked good on the website and even better in person. 

And Victoria & anyone else interested its 6 ounces. So pretty much the same weight as the amazon cover.


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Mareware.com is the site and I love the cover but they only have black


As Henry Ford used to say about the Model T, you can pick any color you want, as long as it's black.


----------

